# 100!!!



## 15132 (Mar 1, 2006)

Greetings everyone!Today marks the 100th day for me. I listened to the last recording earlier this morning before heading out.There has been some improvement in the last couple weeks. I plan on listening to my favourites now and perhaps try out the whole program again in 6-8 weeks.Should I give it a couple days before starting on my favourites?Thanks for all the support that you gave here! I probably wouldn't have gone all the way without knowing I wasn't the only one using the cd.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Whoo and Hoo!!! Yay, Sean! Can't believe you are done - seems just like you started!Yep, give yourself a mini-break from listening for a few days, or however long you wish, and then when you feel the need, listen to your favorites. Then you can begin again - in the booklet, Mike suggests 8-10 weeks, but he has said when there has been a bit of progress, but not where you want it, you can start earlier - 4-6 weeks after completion - of course, with baby on the way, your schedule may be compromised a bit here and there, but the program will help you deal with all the changes a new little one entails - so that is a good thing. I am confident that you will progress forward even more - just know that you can improve - I am living proof of being the slooowwwest to respond - all of you guys have had way better and faster progress that I ever did in the beginning - so that says so much about your potential for even greater improvement - that seems to be for the majority of folks as well!so YAY - and congratulations on getting through the 100 days...And too, for further development in other areas of your life as well as residual IBS (though not mandatory) there is Towards Inner Peace, which is a lovely follow-up program.Yay Sean! Hip hip - hurray!!!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Yay Sean!!! Congratulations! I'm so glad you've had some success and enjoy listening to your favourites! It's funny how much you miss Mike putting you to sleep every night when your suddenly not on the program anymore-lol.


----------

